# Deckenventilator aber kein Schalter geht per Steckdoese ?



## Basell (4. Juli 2015)

Frage

ich möchte mir einen Deckenventilator kaufen,
derzeit habe ich einen aus Plasik für die Steckdoese er ist schon gut. Aber er leider macht er Gebräuche und man kann ihn nicht Regeln wo durch beim Schlafen ich ihn nicht anwenden kann.
Und auch die menge an luft die Er befördert reicht nicht aus.

Nun habe ich einen gebrauchten deckenventilator, anbringen wäre kein Problem. 
Aber ich habe nur 1 Licht Schalter und möchte eigentlich auch Ungern die Zimmer lampe abklemen. 

Daher die frage die eigentlich Thema ist für Eröffnung dieses Thread,
kann ich den Deckenventilator auch per Steckdose betreiben ? 

Was muss ich dabei beachten, 
meine Idee war ihn per Stromstecker zu Betreiben. Ist es Möglich und gibt es was zu beachten  

Eines was ich schon weiß ist das ich keine Billigen Komponenten nutzten darf zur Sicherheit


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. Juli 2015)

Du darfst solche Experimente gar nicht dürchführen ... so etwas darf nur durch Fachpersonal durchgeführt werden. Eine Lehre bzw,. Gesellenbrief in einem Elektohandwerk sind bestimmt nicht in deinem Besitz! 

Aber ja man darf einen Deckenventilator auch an einer Steckdose betreiben ... soviel dazu! Das man die Wegefreiheit einhält, zu deutsch das Kabel nicht quer durchs Zimmer hängt was zur Steckdose führt, sollte klar sein!


----------



## BlueDragonLG (4. Juli 2015)

*Mobiler Deckenventilator 230V mit Aufhänger, Ø 40cm*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mobiler Deckenventilator 230V mit Aufhänger, Ø 40cmstatt 

Statt € 19,90 - > 9,90 €


----------



## HGHarti (4. Juli 2015)

Kauf dir einen guten Standventilator und gut ist.Die für die Decke sind echte Dreckfänger(die Standventilatoren auch).

Habe meinen vor 5 Jahren reduziert gekauft ,ertens kann ich ihn in jedem Zimmer aufstellen wo ich mich auf halte,zweitens wenn die Heiße Zeit vorbei ist kommt er in eine Tüte und wieder in den Keller.

So muß du ihn nicht alle 2 Wochen reinigen.

Von so einem billig Teil von Pearl halte ich nicht viel(meine eigene Meinung).
Ich habe meinen auch zur einer Zeit gekauft wo es sehr heiß war,da ist die Auswahl sehr begrenzt.

Ich rate dir jetzt erst mal einen"normalen zu holen" und nach diesem Sommer oder noch besser nach einem kühlen Sommer dir einen guten zu kaufen.

Dann sind die meisten richtig gut reduziert.

@Tetrahydrocannabinol:einen Gesellen Brief aus dem Elektro Handwerk braucht es nicht umbedingt,aber ich gebe dir Recht mann sollte schon wissen was mann macht.​

​Ich habe Industriemechaniker gelernt und da haben wir auch Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik gelernt.
Das reicht für den Hausgebrauch aus.​

​Bei der Auswahl des Kabel und der Klemm Verbindung frage ich einen Fachmann(Arbeitskollegen,Freund ect)
einen E Herd würde ich nicht Zwingend verbinden ,mache ich aber Trotzdem und von einem Kumpel vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme durch messen.​


----------



## Basell (4. Juli 2015)

*BlueDragonLG*
das ist genau der den ich an der lampe hängen habe  und zu laut ist so wie man nicht die Geschwindigkeit Einstellen kann.

*Tetrahydrocannabinol* 
nein so was habe ich nicht  war aber 1 Jahr lang mit einem Elektrik Meister unterwegs ( Arbeits Praktika ) 
habe schon so einiges mit bekommen.

*HGHarti* 
Habe auch einen Stand, aber der bringt extrem wenig. Der kleine Decken den erzeit habe bringt sogar mehr Erfolg.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2015)

Deckenventilator ist für den Arsch.
Das weiß ich, weil ich mal eine Zeit lang einen hatte.
Ständig der Luftdruck von oben ist echt störend. Kauf dir lieber einen Standventilator oder gleich ein Klimagerät.


----------



## T-Drive (6. Juli 2015)

Ich geb meinen nicht mehr her.

 Man sollte einen nehmen den man Drehzahlmäßig sehr weit runterregeln kann, und 100 - 140 cm Durchmesser hat. Das sind halt keine Plastikbomber und nich gerade günstig . Aber die tauchen


----------



## Basell (10. Juli 2015)

PF42WHM
Das ist mein Deckenventilator den ich bekommen habe,
wollte gerne einmal anfragen wie dieser an die Decke Angebracht wird. Leider hat der Vorbesietzer keine Ahnung mehr und mir sieht es mehr danach aus das dafür ein Extrea Halterungsstück gehört


----------



## T-Drive (12. Juli 2015)

Ein Bild wäre nützlich  mit der Nummer findet der Gockel nix.

Meiner hat eine Kugel als Aufhängung, die in einen Korb eingehängt wird, der an die Decke geschraubt ist.
Es gibt auch Modelle die einfach in einen stabilen Deckenhaken gehängt werden.


----------



## Basell (25. Juli 2015)

Der Deckenventilator it angebracht  

Aber es gibt nun ein Problem ein Mitbewohner der sein Zimmer neben an hat, beschwert sich über Geräusche und ich musste bemerken das diese durch die Vibration kommen
die der Deckenventilator von sich ab gibt an die Decke.


Wie kann ich dieses Problemlösen ?


----------

